# hello~ I've been bored and looking for a friend(s)



## Volpri (Jan 24, 2017)

_Hi, i'm volpri and im looking for friends to chat and rp with maybe even get a mate but that can be later but for now lets chat up a storm and make some rps!~_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 24, 2017)

What's it bout, cuz, ya know, that's pretty important to know


----------



## Vakka97 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Volpori, I would love to rp/chat up a storm with you! What would you wanna do it over?


----------



## Alex K (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey Vulpey! Just wanted to point out that this is more of an animal-support website. But we are pretty social here anyway. So you might find friends here. 
Perhaps something more social like Facebook?


----------



## lyar (Jan 24, 2017)

Volpri said:


> _ maybe even get a mate_


How straight-forward.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 24, 2017)

Volpri said:


> _Hi, i'm volpri and im looking for friends to chat and rp with maybe even get a mate but that can be later but for now lets chat up a storm and make some rps!~_


Sure I'll rp with you.


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

sorry for the really late replies i got busy yesterday


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Hey Vulpey! Just wanted to point out that this is more of an animal-support website. But we are pretty social here anyway. So you might find friends here.
> Perhaps something more social like Facebook?


wait but this is a rp tavern?


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

lyar said:


> How straight-forward.


um since im a male, im bi, so either way a mate is a mate


----------



## lyar (Jan 25, 2017)

Volpri said:


> im a male, im bi


I am also of the male sex and bisexual orientation, would you look at that. You seem like a nice guy, I wouldn't mind being you're friend.


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

lyar said:


> I am also of the male sex and bisexual orientation, would you look at that. You seem like a nice guy, I wouldn't mind being you're friend.


you seem nice as well, and its nice to meet you


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

Volpri said:


> wait but this is a rp tavern?



But this is a website not a tavern.


----------



## lyar (Jan 25, 2017)

Volpri said:


> you seem nice as well, and its nice to meet you


I'm glad the feeling is mutual, I look foward to talking to you more in the future.


----------



## Garg (Jan 25, 2017)

nice to meet you, Volpri.


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But this is a website not a tavern.


theres multiple threads, please dont be a hero.


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

Garg said:


> nice to meet you, Volpri.


nice to meet you as well.


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

lyar said:


> I'm glad the feeling is mutual, I look foward to talking to you more in the future.


you can always message me


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 25, 2017)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


hi hi


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 25, 2017)

what do ya have in mind for a RP, @Volpri ? I'm all ears


----------



## Volpri (Jan 25, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> what do ya have in mind for a RP, @Volpri ? I'm all ears


anything really, im just wanting friends


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 26, 2017)

Volpri said:


> anything really, im just wanting friends


A'ighty, ya got my attention~


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 26, 2017)

Volpri said:


> anything really, im just wanting friends


I can rp with you and be your friend.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll be your friend


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

I feel dumb hanging around adults but idk I want friends 0w0 >w<


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

WELL! i'll gladly be your friend. I don't rp tho...i don't know how really


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> WELL! i'll gladly be your friend. I don't rp tho...i don't know how really


Lol me either. I always feel akward when I roleplay. >w<


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Lol me either. I always feel akward when I roleplay. >w<


like i get it...its imagination but like...some people can be over the top. I remember being in a chat where they would rp and i was just observing...well i guess the 2 individuals were having a battle and neither of them wanted to lose so it was literally just a continuous text of "so and so hit you with the worlds strongest attack killing you instantly"...."while so and so thought he had killed me i ended up living with no damages done" 
Stuff like that.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> like i get it...its imagination but like...some people can be over the top. I remember being in a chat where they would rp and i was just observing...well i guess the 2 individuals were having a battle and neither of them wanted to lose so it was literally just a continuous text of "so and so hit you with the worlds strongest attack killing you instantly"...."while so and so thought he had killed me i ended up living with no damages done"
> Stuff like that.


Exactly. And that is how 5 year olds talk to each other. Lol


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

seriously. well, what things do you like to do? have any hobbies?


----------



## Royn (Jun 21, 2017)

HAAA!  A fellow Ottery inclined individual!  A low ha.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> seriously. well, what things do you like to do? have any hobbies?


Ummm... huh... everything I like to do is kinda embarrassing. I really like to look a tutorials on how to make paws and stuff to see the different ways people make them. Other than that... I guess I like to explore drainage systems for fun.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

for real drainage systems? that sounds scary


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> for real drainage systems? that sounds scary


It is. Once I was chased by someone who was living in there. And other times it's just creepy. But that's the thrill.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I guess I like to explore drainage systems for fun.



i used to do that when we were kids around 10-15 we found a way of getting into a large storm water drain then getting into an underground bunker complex (we lived near an abandoned WW2/coldwar airfield and artillery range ) which let us get into the base its self so it was like our personal Narnia because it was almost impossible to get into without knowing this route 

we found abandoned suburbs town thing hangers airstrips pillboxes docks etc etc it was all overgrown with forest so it felt like fallout or what ever


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> i used to do that when we were kids around 10-15 we found a way of getting into a large storm water drain then getting into an underground bunker complex (we lived near an abandoned WW2/coldwar airfield and artillery range ) which let us get into the base its self so it was like our personal Narnia because it was almost impossible to get into without knowing this route
> 
> we found abandoned suburbs town thing hangers airstrips pillboxes docks etc etc it was all overgrown with forest so it felt like fallout or what ever


;-; I wish. *cries* I wish I could have a place like that.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 21, 2017)

oh man that sent shivers down my spine....spooky stuff!!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, I'm interested, add me on either discord or skype, preferably discord. Details are in my signauture.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> ;-; I wish. *cries* I wish I could have a place like that.


don't be sad pupper

this is one of the only good images of got of the place that and some videos







MsRavage said:


> oh man that sent shivers down my spine....spooky stuff!!


its funny because i'm looking through a file of all the photos of the place i have and stuff and i found the time we found a random abandoned tent

but yeah its not THAT creepy its just the war is over it doesn't need to be there it was sold off and developed

the abandoned base was once part of a larger base then it slit into three bases the abandoned one and two others

the abandoned base was shut down the two were left open and now they're talking about shutting down the second one


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey, if the offer is still available, I'm up for doing it. doesn't matter long term, short term, I'm in.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 11, 2017)

Volpri said:


> _Hi, i'm volpri and im looking for friends to chat and rp with maybe even get a mate but that can be later but for now lets chat up a storm and make some rps!~_


Wanna be friends?


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ill be your friend. My discord is NightFlame12 #1768


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sure I would be up for chatting or RP on Discord 

Goodspeed0398#4514


----------

